# Find & Delete String IN VB6



## lilmeanman (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello, I'm making a small program that does exactly this:

1. Opens a file with a Common Dialog.
2. The user enters the data to find in the loaded text file.
3. The user clicks Find And Delete.
4. It shows if it had success, and deleted, and then it ask's if you want to save.

If anybody could help me do this, i'd be very gratefull.

I'm not that skilled with string's yet


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

This sounds like a school assignment. I don't think people around here are too willing to help on such things.


----------



## lilmeanman (Aug 2, 2004)

No this is not a school assignment...

I'm doing this because:
I'm seperating some Bad Names, from my Network Marketing list.

Amd this would make it much faster.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Check out the InStr( ) and Replace( ) functions in VB6. They may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

What format is your marketing list? *.txt*, *.doc*

Rollin


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

how about MID()? Or did that dissapear in VB6? (I'm a 5er)


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Mid() is still around in VB6


----------

